
Show HN: Send Gmails automatically – ScheduleThatEmail - tabacitu
https://schedulethatemail.com/?ref=hacker_news
======
tabacitu
Hi guys,

Long time reader, but first time poster on Hacker News, so please be gentle
:-)

I've built this tool for myself a few months back and it has been so useful to
me that I decided to turn it into a product. I would definitely pay for it, so
naturally I'm wondering if others might too.

The idea is simple - everything in my life that happens every
day/week/month/etc and I can turn into an email, I do it. Meetings, follow-
ups, catch-ups, weekly tasks, monthly reminders, etc. Usually I procrastinate
this kind of stuff, but I discovered once I send an email to someone, that's
basically a promise, so I don't back down. It's replaced a lot of things I
kept in Google Calendar, Asana and Todoist and kept postponing, and it makes
me look like a productivity machine :-) I've also managed to turn 5-6 short
meetings every week into status emails, so I personally save >10 hours/month
thanks to my own service :-) Not bad, right?

I run an open-source project and a small web dev company, so the most helpful
thing I use it for is to send an email to each client, every 6 months, to ask
what's up and "_who do you know who can use my services?_". I knew I was
supposed to do that, but I never did. Now I do do it, because it's automated.
And the first time the emails got sent, I got 2 new leads. So yeah :-)

Eager to see what you guys like, what you don't, and what emails you decide to
automate. Always looking to automate more of my professional life, so looking
to you for inspiration.

Thanks, cheers!

